# New personal best large mouth



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

What a week of fishing I have had. Last Friday I got my first 10 pound plus bass. Tuesday I got an 8lb 6oz and today just topped off the best week of bass fishing I have every had. This morning I caught 31 bass my best 5 were 28lb 12oz and the new PB was 27 inches and 11lb 6oz all fish were caught on swimbaits. The big fish was on a Raines fat rock vibe shad in bluegill. I have no words for this week, I feel very blessed.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Save some for me..leaving in the morning.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow!!! You are on fire!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is such great news. we are very happy your doing so good. keep on keeping on.
sherman


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Holy smokes! You’re going to be eating good this week!  That’s fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You are killing it! Those are some real tanks. Congrats on a great week.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Tim: Over in my part of Fl. (N. Central)---hurricane results have really had an impact on river fishing.-- Tight Lines


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats! Those are some great fish! Waitin on that 12lber now.....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

talltim said:


> What a week of fishing I have had. Last Friday I got my first 10 pound plus bass. Tuesday I got an 8lb 6oz and today just topped off the best week of bass fishing I have every had. This morning I caught 31 bass my best 5 were 28lb 12oz and the new PB was 27 inches and 11lb 6oz all fish were caught on swimbaits. The big fish was on a Raines fat rock vibe shad in bluegill. I have no words for this week, I feel very blessed.
> View attachment 255568


Congratulations!! That’s an awesome fish and week


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Tim, how big are the Swimbaits you are using? Big baits = big fish?


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

All have been caught on a 4 in. swimbait with a 1/4 oz gamakatsu superline swim bait head, with a 4/0 hook. If you throw a lot of swimbaits you need to try this head. I have tried my bigger swimbaits with out much luck.


----------

